# Spot the Space Station



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted before but for those of us enjoying clear skies it's an ideal opportunity to use This Nasa site to view the Space Station passing overhead.

Fully five minutes passing over Valencia last night.................Major Tim never waves back.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Interesting site. Nice find, thanks


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

This site is also very good for tracking: http://iss.astroviewer.net/

You also get a real time view of what the astronauts see.

For your sightings click on the Location tab & enter your present location.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Webby1 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but for those of us enjoying clear skies it's an ideal opportunity to use This Nasa site to view the Space Station passing overhead.
> 
> Fully five minutes passing over Valencia last night.................Major Tim never waves back.


Yes he was waving back. I think he was trying to tell you he has been up there for two months.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This site shows a live video Cam from the station back to earth. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/iss-hdev-payload

If its black then its just because its dark.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its 4pm and I just watched it fly through Greece and into the Middle east. It went from total bright daylight to pitch black in just a couple of minutes. Its quite fascinating. I think there are several cameras and the keep changing the view.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> If its black then its just because its dark.


Absolutely amazing perceptive qualities - Auntie Barry :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Absolutely amazing perceptive qualities - Auntie Barry :laugh::laugh::laugh:


FOFF!

I was pre-empting someone saying "Cant see anything!". Oh never mind!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All I've had so far is thick cloud, the oceans, or darkness


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

barryd said:


> FOFF!
> 
> I was pre-empting someone saying "Cant see anything!". Oh never mind!


Its just going into night right now at 18:15 over north Africa.

The world map below shows when it will be in daylight again which is not long and what countries it will be going over. A lot of Ocean today but it will be flying across north America in about an hour which will be in daylight of course.

When it flys over our house Ill give you a wave.


----------

